# Got hit need new grilles and bumper cover



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Insurance?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Try https://www.partmyride.com/ or Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The amount of parts needed in a refreshed front end, you may want insurance to help. Was this quote from a body shop with insurance claim or did you tell them out of pocket?


----------



## cruzer3 (Dec 22, 2016)

It will be out of pocket.


----------



## cruzer3 (Dec 22, 2016)

Part my ride did not have any of the parts.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

cruzer3 said:


> Have a 2015 chevy cruze lt, I love it so far only complaint is it damages easily! My center and upper grille needs to be replaced, the bumper cover, the hood, and the headlight lens. I've priced everything out but I found the upper and center grille and front bumper cover cost to be ridiculous. Total parts cost was around $1.4k. I am curious if anyone on this forum has had a similar problem and was able to find cheaper parts. Thank you.


I'd try craigslist in your area or google search


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

get the part numbers from Quirk Auto Parts | OEM & Aftermarket Car, Truck, SUV, & Van Parts and Accessories and the look on ebay or salvage yards.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Last time I checked there were no aftermarket grills, foglights, or bumper covers for the '15-'16 1st gen Cruze. New or used OEM are the only options, and all the best sites for used are listed above.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Gus_Mahn said:


> Last time I checked there were no aftermarket grills, foglights, or bumper covers for the '15-'16 1st gen Cruze. New or used OEM are the only options, and all the best sites for used are listed above.


My bumper covers were dinged resulting in gouges in the rear and creases in the front. I also was amazed at the cost of replacing the pieces. Instead, I had a body shop repair the covers. There is filler and paint for the purpose. An experienced person can use heat to relax the creases. When I got the car back, it looked as good as new. Total cost for both front & rear was $1000.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Do you still need the Grills? If so look at this http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-c...rious-1-4t-cruze-gen-1-parts.html#post2704690


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Have you considered not crashing into things?


----------

